# Apartment



## Kevin Burke (Apr 20, 2009)

Can anyone help 
am looking for a Apartment in Maadi area, close to road 9 
require 3 bedroom modern fully furnished with parking.

Thanks


----------



## oversamlove (May 22, 2009)

*Apartment in Osman Towers*

there is apartment in Osman Towers , its very near from road9 in maadi area , but its better than road9 (it become very busy) , anyway , its 3 bedrooms 2 toilettes but im not sure about its furnished or not , but if you like it just give me a call & ill meet you up with somebody who told me about it , cuz. i was searching for apartment before .
[email protected]
try to contact me any time
good luck



Sam J.




Kevin Burke said:


> Can anyone help
> am looking for a Apartment in Maadi area, close to road 9
> require 3 bedroom modern fully furnished with parking.
> 
> Thanks


----------

